# 97 power shift 824 questions



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok so I got this blower from my gfs dad, he said if you can get it running I can have it, sweet lol. Ok so I'm new to these, my dumb question is, shouldn't it be able to roll on its on ? When I picked it up I had to drag it cause the wheels won't move ? What could it be ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

are the wheels rusted to the axle?????? why don't you upload a video of this problem that is presenting itself. that way I can better help you. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

No nothing is rusted, I took the tranny apart an somebody put so much grease in there that it wouldn't go into nutruel. So I cleaned out all the grease, cleaned off the gears an put it back together. Seems to be working now. Now I just have to figure out why when it's running an I put it into gear it moves without having the handle down.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what kind of grease did you use??????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

then there is some thing wrong with the transmission. the only way it should move is when the handle is down. the transmission is out of adjustment that is what's wrong with it.


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a low temp grease, can't remember what it's called.


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

What do I need to adjust ?


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't have that machine, and have never worked on one. But have you downloaded the owners manual from toro?

From a general standpoint, either the cables from the handles levers are out of adjustment, or you could be looking at a more entailed job with a problem with the drive mechanism. My gut hunch, I'm betting on the second.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

AceMan said:


> What do I need to adjust ?


 the transmission is sealed from the little TORO factory. it is called lubiplate mag 1 grease. in order to adjust the trans. put it up on the bucket. make sure there is no gas in the tank. otherwise you will have a hazmat problem on your hands. there are 4 bolts that hold the trans in. back them out until the trans slides around. there should be no more than 3/8 chain slap in it. check to make sure that is right. I am going off the top of me little mind on that one. then tighten them up. upload pics or a video so I can see everything and to become 1 with that machine. let me know the score on that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

AceMan said:


> Bump


 WHAT in the name of ZEUS does that mean anyway.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> AceMan said:
> 
> 
> > Bump
> ...



A " bump" moves the topic to the top of the unread list.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Kenny kustom said:


> A " bump" moves the topic to the top of the unread list.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

classiccat said:


>


Jesus Randy have another burger... Classic, love that show.


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone know the stock carb settings for the 2 needles an what hole does the rod go into the carb. Oh an the screw for the throttle speed ?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AceMan said:


> No nothing is rusted, I took the tranny apart an somebody put so much grease in there that it wouldn't go into nutruel. So I cleaned out all the grease, cleaned off the gears an put it back together. Seems to be working now. Now I just have to figure out why when it's running an I put it into gear it moves without having the handle down.


-check the belt tension on that part of your problem, back off the cable adj. until you need to squeeze down the handle to make in engage the traction drive.

I
I'll let Powershift93 continue to instruct you on the other stuff.. HE IS DA MAN' !!


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Ya I got that all working now, just need it to run smoothly again. I put the power screw to one turn out an the mixture screw to one an a half out, but the other two in not sure about. Plus I think I put the rod in the wrong hole when I reinstalled the carb. It back fires an revs up an down


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AceMan said:


> Ya I got that all working now, just need it to run smoothly again. I put the power screw to one turn out an the mixture screw to one an a half out, but the other two in not sure about. Plus I think I put the rod in the wrong hole when I reinstalled the carb. It back fires an revs up an down


Sorry can't help you there, I'm at work right now not near the old engine, it's sitting in my garage on a milk crate. When you take something apart use your phone to take pics so when you have these questions you will have a pic. Someone will see this that's close to their machine and post a pic for ya'.

Good rule of thumb is to not adjust too many things at once without downloading the manual at least. Toro has them available free for download..


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the manual, but it only has the setting for the power screw and mixture screw


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AceMan said:


> I have the manual, but it only has the setting for the power screw and mixture screw


You can get a whole "Oregon" brand carb on Amazon real cheap and they are adjusted propery right out of the box. Start clean if that's an option for you.

Link :


http://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-Gasket-TECUMSEH-640349-SnowblowerReplace/dp/B00JA7REY4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423178034&sr=8-4&keywords=oregon+carb+for+tecumseh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am reminding the masses here when it comes to carb stuff. I don't play around with them. I farm that job out to my jet mechanic next door neighbor. the workings of THE POWERSHIFT I know. not carbs or TECUMSAPART engines.


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone have a pic of the carb linkage so I can compare to mine ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I have called upon BROTHER GRUNT. to help you with that 1. for he is the man that always has the master plan in hand for those engines.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a link to the Tecumseh identification page here on SBF.

You set the idle speed screw & the throttle governor tension screw using a tachometer. Idle speed is around 2100 RPM & the high-speed RPM around 3500 (_3600 Max...do not exceed or you'll lube your driveway with oil from your crankcase_).

The idle jet is normally set to 1 1/4 turns out from lightly-seated.

The main jet is normally set to 1 1/2 turns from lightly-seated (although mine runs around 1-turn out)

Only make carb settings when the engine is at operating temperature...can take awhile to get there in these temps.

You might be able to look closely at the throttle butterfly to see which of the holes is worn/rounded from the governor linkage. I'll look around to see if I took pictures before ripping my HM80 apart.


----------



## AceMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks so much.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> Here's a link to the Tecumseh identification page here on SBF.
> 
> You set the idle speed screw & the throttle governor tension screw using a tachometer. Idle speed is around 2100 RPM & the high-speed RPM around 3500 (_3600 Max...do not exceed or you'll lube your driveway with oil from your crankcase_).
> 
> ...


MAHALO there BROTHER CC. for that 1


----------

